# iPhone 5 Lighting Connector



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

The new iPhone 5 announced today has a new connector dubbed Lightning. This will render the current 30-pin connectors in VW's obsolete with the new phone. Any idea how long it might take for VW to release a new cable? Apple is releasing an adapter in Oct, but it'll cost $30 (and how tightly will it stay connected?) and the cables from VW are $35. So may as well go the new cable route if it won't be months or years until we see a new cable...


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Def also wondering. 

If fairly quick to release, going to try and get VW dealer I just picked up my lease from last week to provide one gratis.


----------



## boobert (Aug 11, 2001)

Macrumors had a post recently saying apple wasn't going to allow 3rd party companies to use the connector for a year. Most people are hoping that some chinese company will start producing cables sooner. We will probably know in the next few weeks.


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

boobert said:


> Macrumors had a post recently saying apple wasn't going to allow 3rd party companies to use the connector for a year. Most people are hoping that some chinese company will start producing cables sooner. We will probably know in the next few weeks.


I doubt that. During the keynote, it was pointed out they are already working with the major accessory partners to update products in time for the holiday season. I refuse to pay $30 for a damn adapter although the longer it takes VW to release new cables, the more rip-off adapters they will sell. 

Anyway, got my 32G 5 Black preorder in last night for delivery on 21st!


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

VW should eventually offer an MDI-to-Lightning adapter cable, but there's no telling when it will be available. 

For maximum flexibility, I plan to just use my existing MDI-to-iPhone (30-pin, pre-iPhone5) cable along with the optional adapter. I'll just drop the adapter in the center console and it'll be there when I need it. If a passenger has an older iPhone, well, that'll work too.

Not too worried about cost. Aftermarket adapters will soon be available.

Besides, I mostly use Bluetooth for audio. MDI mainly sees use as a charger.


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Anybody find out anything more on availability?


----------

